
Basketball in Tibet - collapse
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/01/tibet-basketball/576421/
======
sambroner
As a basketball fan, I love to see the topic on HN.

Apparently the author shares my propensity for injury: "I’d intended to play,
but was sidelined after pulling a muscle the previous day while demonstrating
a jump hook."

------
taobility
A Chinese rapper went to Tibet and play basketball with some monk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GiD6eYsy_o&t=222s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GiD6eYsy_o&t=222s)

------
Mikeb85
Nice to see an article about secular people in Tibet. Also makes sense that
basketball would be popular, most of their cities are concrete structures on
the sides of mountains.

~~~
seppin
China loves basketball as well. And the Philippines ! I've never seen so many
people playing at once.

